# RAF Silloth



## Random (Jun 30, 2008)

Here are a few fairly depressing shots of former RAF Silloth on the coast of West Cumbria. 

Silloth was one of the last "Expansion Period" airfields to open just before the second world war, hence the architecture is a bit more thoughtful than your average disused wartime airfield. It lived on for quite a few years after the war as an RAF station before closing in the 50s. As a matter of interest, a few scenes from the film "The Dambusters" were filmed here.

In the following 50 or so years it went through a bit of a "boom and bust" cycle, with large factories being built on the runways and the old station building being converted for commercial use. The factories are now closed and derelict ( ahem  ) and many of the businesses on the airfield site are also gone. 

The day I visited there was a car boot sale on, and there were literally thousands of people milling around nearby which kind of spoiled things a bit. I did get to wander around the old technical site, and here are some shots of what is left there.

1.Brick faced water tower:






2.Closer still, note the workmanship of the bricklaying after nearly 70 years:





3.Inside the water tower:





4.The sergeants mess. Note the ornamental bushes that have become trees:





5.Doorway into sergeants mess:





6.General view over the site:





7.Outside a trashed building:





8.Inside same:





9.Station Armoury:





10.Inside same, note asbestos shelves:





11.Inside same, main room:





12.Inside, rifle rack. A little bit of history the vandals have missed:





13.Doorway. I love this colour:





14.The same door, but black and white. Because I can:





15.There was a load of transits parked outside the rather nice grecian guardroom which cocked up the chance of a decent shot, but I did get this from above the door:





16.Birds nesting in a junction box. Fried sparrow anyone?





17.I always like to round up with a picture of a toilet. So here it is:





Sadly a lot of the most interesting buildings like the control tower are long since gone, and what is left probably won't be there much longer. I like a bit of dereliction as much as anyone, but this is just a pointless waste of good buildings.


----------



## chelle (Jun 30, 2008)

*Nice one*

I really liked this report mate,you captured the atmos very well..shame its soo far from Swindon!!
regards
Stu


----------



## shatters (Jun 30, 2008)

I believe that part of the site has been obtained by RAF Millom museum.

Phil


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 30, 2008)

good stuff... nice shots.


----------



## krela (Jun 30, 2008)

Wowowow, looks awesome. Thanks for the photos, I would love to see more.


----------



## Random (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for that guys, don't have any others at the moment but will undoubtedly be back soon...


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Enjoyed seeing these, I love old RAF airfields etc. and anything else thats military.

Very nice pics. Looking forward to seeing more when you can get back.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pics, I like the look of this place. Could you not get up the water tower?


----------



## Random (Jul 1, 2008)

Not without being Spider Man. The tower was basically hollow all the way up.


----------



## sqwasher (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really promising...maybe you need to revisit at a quieter time? Got a good selection of pics already mind.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent photos, Random. Some good buildings left...love the door shot of the sergeants mess. Very interesting site.


----------



## Lenny Warren (Jul 11, 2008)

There used to be a caravan site there years back, I seem to remember visting family on holiday there in a caravan about 30 years ago. I remember some air raid shelters and part of the runway!


----------

